# .904 Bionic updated - leaked



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a link to the Bionic .904 leaked update.

Again, this is the LEAKED .904 update. Not the official. Some Bionic users are flashing it.

http://adf.ly/7cB2i


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Draexo said:


> This is a link to the Bionic .904 leaked update.
> 
> http://adf.ly/7cB2i


is there any reason why the file name says .902?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

The updates from moto always state the version of the previous build.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Is there a compelling reason to flash this leak seems a better question. Do not know OP but I'm not flashing any more leaks unless it has a compatible kernel for ICS.

I guess until that happens I'm chilling on stock on nonsafe (and occassionally flashing ics ports on safe).

So far, there doesn't seem to be the typical rush to build off this anyway. Good.

I'm a little pissy, though. I was in feedback and heard zip on supposed soak. Maybe my profile got screwy.. I did have to reregister meid, but days before leak reports I got a follow up from last release apologizing for short reporting period of last soak. Filled it out honestly (used another file because I only got "system up to date" otherwise.

Whatever, you'd think they'd string me along as a mutant test subject but no.

My next phone will be the best of all of the oem parts. Moto's next gen radio will be included, despite the b.s. Bionic has been thru. Sammy screen. Verizon's network... Meh I digress....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Is there a compelling reason to flash this leak seems a better question. Do not know OP but I'm not flashing any more leaks unless it has a compatible kernel for ICS.
> 
> I guess until that happens I'm chilling on stock on nonsafe (and occassionally flashing ics ports on safe).
> 
> ...


I was lost after Good.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Lot's of people are flashing it. I am not one of them. I am told it is compatible with the Eclipse Rom 2.2 that I run. However, I recently moved and my landline is not installed yet, so I am not flashing anything at this time!


----------



## ddggttff3 (Oct 11, 2011)

just flashed to my bionic from 902... very quick install, didnt even need to fxz to 902!  I already had forever root installed, so all I had to do was turn off safestrap, update in stock recovery, boot into ginger and re enable safestrap, turn safestrap safe mode on, and I booted right back into ICS. So far, rock solid 4g performance!


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

ddggttff3 said:


> just flashed to my bionic from 902... very quick install, didnt even need to fxz to 902!  I already had forever root installed, so all I had to do was turn off safestrap, update in stock recovery, boot into ginger and re enable safestrap, turn safestrap safe mode on, and I booted right back into ICS. So far, rock solid 4g performance!


what did you flash? just the radio?


----------



## MEAT-RACK (Aug 15, 2011)

I flashed the leak yesterday. I have had a lot of connection issues. I even had the pulldown notification bar was not responding. I went back to .902

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Is there a compelling reason to flash this leak seems a better question. Do not know OP but I'm not flashing any more leaks unless it has a compatible kernel for ICS.
> 
> I guess until that happens I'm chilling on stock on nonsafe (and occassionally flashing ics ports on safe).
> 
> ...


I Second this.


----------



## woddale (Jul 11, 2011)

ddggttff3 said:


> just flashed to my bionic from 902... very quick install, didnt even need to fxz to 902!  I already had forever root installed, so all I had to do was turn off safestrap, update in stock recovery, boot into ginger and re enable safestrap, turn safestrap safe mode on, and I booted right back into ICS. So far, rock solid 4g performance!


Thanks you answered my question I also have a backup of 902 foreverooted wonder\ing if \it would keep root.


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

While data is more stable than previous version..still random disconnect occurs..ICS have been nothing but data drop pain


----------

